# Any squirrel hunters here, how you hunt.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I hunt squirrels, I like to go into the woods find a good looking spot usually near hickory trees and oaks with acorns and sit. If there are farm corn fields along side the woods even better spots. Normally takes 15 minutes for the woods to settle down and for the squirrels to start running around. I used a 22lr a Ruger 77 22 till I could not get any more affordable ammo. Then went to a Savage 93F 22 mag till I again could not get affordable ammo. Today I use a Ruger 77 22 hornet with reduced loads and a Ruger 77 220 swift with reduced loads. Our bag limit is 5 per day with 5 in the fridge or freezer. I think most people keep more than 5 in the fridge or freezer though.
My favorite way to fix them is to wrap the whole squirrel or cut up in bacon and bake them YUMM !!!!!.
But there are many other good ways we fix them.

 Al


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

My favorite way to hunt them is on horseback with .22 pistol. Riding trails you see them and charge. Most of the time they run up the nearest tree. Quickly tying the horse and circling the tree usually reveals Mr. squirrel for a shot within pistol range.

#2 (almost a tie) is wintertime hiking / hunting. Long range shots are the order of the day, enter the Ruger American Compact .17HMR.

#3 A fall walk in the woods. If partridge are also on the menu I use a shotgun with a stout load of 7 1/2's. Walking with the Henry lever action .22 and open sights (HI-Vis front) is just plain fun and relaxing.

Various Chinese dishes have become my fave way to cook them. Might have to try the bacon wrap though!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*A friends recipe for bacon wrapped squirrel


*squirrel legs, front or rear, amount depends upon how hungry you are
~ beer
~ garlic powder
~ pepper
~ salt
~ minced onion
~ hickory smoked bacon 



Soak the legs in beer for 2 â 3 hours. Remove and drain.

Sprinkle to taste with garlic powder, pepper, salt and the minced onion (or if you have a favorite dry rub for grilled squirrel you can use that instead).

Wrap each leg with bacon. Secure with toothpicks if necessary.

Place on hot grill (charcoal grill recommended for a nice smoky flavor, although a gas or electric grill will do the trick). Cook over medium heat until cooked through, tend to the meat as your cooking to make sure you do not over cook. 


Brothers wife's recipe

Squirrel Legs 
Olive Oil 
Soy Sauce 
Bacon as per your Need 
Flour 
Bread Crumbs 
Garlic Powder 
Onion Powder 
Paprika 
Black Pepper 

Directions

1. Take Squirrel Legs as per your requirement. Mix Soy Sauce, Olive Oil and Squirrel Legs and put it in a Zip Lock bag. Put the bag into the refrigerator for about 20 hours. 
2. Cook the bacon in a large skillet. Remove the bacon out of it and leave the Fat part in Skillet. 
3. Remove and drain the legs. 
4. In a large bowl, combine some flour and bread crumbs. Season to taste with the garlic and onion powders, paprika, chipotle and black peppers. 
5. Add a little oil to the bacon fat if necessary and heat them. Dredge the legs in the flour mixture and add to the hot oil. Turn to brown on all sides. Once they become brown, remove them and drain on paper towels. 
6. Place the legs on a rack placed in a shallow baking dish. Add a cup or so of water to the pan. Place the bacon strips on top of the legs and cover with foil. 
7. Bake at 250 â 275 degrees until tender, at least 3 -4 hours. Depends how many you are cooking and how long you can hold off eating them 

*My own bacon wrapped bakes squirrel.*

Amount of squirrel per family needs, For just wife and I, 4 works.

4 whole dressed squirrels soaked in salt water for 6 hours, removed from that and placed in a marinate od liquid smoke minced garlic and minced onion for 24 hours.

Remove from marinate salt and pepper. 

wrap each squirrels with enough bacon to make a nice warm blanket for them.
Place on a raised baking rack above a cookie sheet. 
Bake for 3 hours at 250F.




****
When grilling squirrel to get a good smoky flavor soak your favorite wood chips in water till completely soaked. Place on a sheet of alum foil (or buy a wood chip grilling box) fold the foil into a nice packet and put some slits on the top side only. Lay packet slit side up on the coals or burners of the grill close lid.


Smoke box for grill.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Winchester 9422. Squirrel meat, onion, carrot, potato, celery, thicken for gravy, drop dumplings....James


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I like to get out before dawn and sit in the woods just inside the crop fields. Always seems that around dawn the squirrels go and get real busy.
Usually a Savage .22 LR or Marlin .22 mag. Both are tack drivers and will open up a squirrels head real nice. Also use a .410 SXS loaded with 5 shot in 3" mags.
When hunting with my son or nephew one has the rifle, the other the .410.
Squirrels don't have a chance then.

Big problem is the number of red squirrel moving in. They are pushing out the greys.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You talking these little red squirrels?











 Al


----------



## Eagle1 (Jun 1, 2012)

I like to stalk in the woods (great practice for deer season) using my Savage MKii 22LR. Squirrel head accurate to 50+ all day if I do my part. I live in middle of heavy Oak/Hickory woods and there are all the little tree rats you could want. 
I usually just take a couple every day I feel like having the 22 on ATV as I do chores. I think I've shot about 30 on along the trail to cattle this year and could take another 30 in the patch of woods right now.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

We take the old 10/22 to our walnut patch and get our limit of 6 fox and blondies. We put ours in the oven in a pan filled halfway up the squirrel with a Worcester sauce marinade, potatoes carrots and onions. Cover and bake on 275 for 3 hours. Brushing on the marinade every 20 minutes. Meat will fall off the bone.


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Around here early we hunt Mulberry Trees, then Hickory Trees, then Hedge Apples.

Use .22 or Shotgun can kill 10 ,20 possession.

rockpile


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

Locations of baitpiles for deer on public land is very useful information, especially the ones with apples and corn. I have shot limits off one pile several times.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

VA homesteader that recipe sounds good and seems simple. Sort of a squirrel pot roast me thinks.

At one time our family didn't own a 22 so we used shot guns. I never did like picking shot out of game like squirrels and sure didn't enjoy biting down on a chunk.

 Al


----------



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

I like to use a good cur dog, let the dogs tree them step in with a 22 or 20ga. 

As far as cooking them, either smoke them all day, or pressure cook them till they start to fall off the bones, then fry them and make gravy, then serve over biscuits, similar to chipped beef.


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

I Walk chinquapin flats and oak stands after the leaves are off the trees. Walk five steps, stop five minutes. I use a Savage 24 b 22/410. .22 for standing shots and 410 for runners. We have to use steel shot here in Kalifornia so I reload my own with a dowel and a nail. I am thinking of reloading hornets with non-lead bullets as well. Best recipe so far is the one off of "Meat Eater" buttermilk marinaded chicken fried squirrels. 4 a day 4 in possession.


----------



## rickpaul (Jan 10, 2013)

..I use an old 552 22 auto,sometime i sit on the porch an shoot or i`ll just take a ride in the woods on the 4-wheeler an walk around an hunt. Here`s a good recipe for Squirrel..........

Squirrel, shrimp & egg gumbo.... Use shrimp peelings to make stock for the gumbo... Add roux to desired thickness to boiling stock. Season gumbo base to taste. Add celery, parsley, yellow onion, garlic and bell pepper.... Put all squirrel in the pot and continue to simmer until all squirrel is tender ( remove pieces of squirrel as they become tender)... Once everything is tender remove all meat from pot, bring to a rolling boil,then lower till no longer rolling... Break each egg and place gently into gumbo, this will poach them... Return all squirrel and chopped green onion to the pot... Once a boil is reached, put shrimp in. Only takes minuets to cook the shrimp...... Use filÃ© , tobasco or chow-chow to increase flavor. Potato salad on the side or in gumbo bowl..


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

And make sure to make your favorite squirrel recipe, invite a city person for dinner, and then let them know what they ate _after_ supper


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Now that is some thing I will never do. I let them know up front what's for dinner, would never hide it from friends. Friends are who I invite for dinner too.

 Al


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> You talking these little red squirrels?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I shot a bunch of them one year (15? yrs ago) when they were extra prolific and kept the back legs to eat. Don't recall the number but there was a butter tub full of red squirrel legs. 

Par-boiled and roasted (broasted?) them in wing sauce as you would buffalo wings. That was some gooooood eatin'!


----------



## John Porter (Nov 19, 2004)

Hunt them for 3 months once deer season ends with a cur dog. Use a 22 or a Ruger .177 pellet gun.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

ROFL I have corn feeders and can tac a large mouse trap on a tree nearby baited with peanut butter. LOL They trap themselves in that!


----------



## psegnatelli (Sep 12, 2012)

I love squirrel hunting. 

Shotgun when the leaves are still up, 22 after they fall.

I like walking alot so I usually hike ,sit. Hike some more, sit, take a nap and eat , hike, sit..... 

My method of cooking squirrel is the same I use for all my mammals, simmer till tender, remove meat from bones, boil bones for broth, keep meat in the freezer till I need meat in something. 
I don't even separate animals they all get mixed together. 
Very few animals I won't eat.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

going to try to get out today and see if I can collect a enough for a good meal.
Is supposed to be closer to normal temps and maybe even a bit of sun shine weather people say.

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Mess here but season is still open until February 15, allowed 10 per day 20 possession.

I skin different than you do. Just like Rabbits, slit across the Back and pull both ways.

big rockpile


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

big rockpile said:


> Mess here but season is still open until February 15, allowed 10 per day 20 possession.
> 
> I skin different than you do. Just like Rabbits, slit across the Back and pull both ways.
> 
> big rockpile


Use the same method. Then I take a good pair of crosscut rose pruners and take off the feet and head.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Our season runs to the end of march, 5 per day and 5 in possession.

Got 4 red phase of the fox squirrel. make a good meal for Kare and I.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Got back home from our group breakfast with plenty of time before dinner and a hockey game so went squirrel hunting.

It was over cast but temp's were above freezing, had walked the pups up in the woods earlier in the week after a snow fall and saw plenty of signs of activity and one or more had chewed a hole in my deer blind door so I started out there. 
I took the Hornet, is a tack driver out to 100 yds with the reduced loads and proved to do a great job on squirrel heads again too.
Got a black phase and a gray phase from back by the deer blind moved about 70 yards to another area and sat almost 20 minutes before I go another gray phase Fox squirrel. I think by that time I had them pretty well wary so they were holed up. Still 3 squirrels are enough to make a nice meal for Kare and I.

 Al


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

We have the big silver grey's here. It was snowing this morning, not really sticking. Took the old Springfield single shot .22 out this morning I used as a kid. Got 2 in about 10 minutes. They are marinating in Italian dressing, will grill low and slow over wood coals. Will throw some potato slices marinated in the same until brown and crisp, along side for lunch with a dab of catsup....James


----------

